# MBGFC Labor Day



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Any boats looking for another spot to fill. The boat i was suppose to fish on isn't going to make it to OB. I don't really feel like dragging mine over to OB. Pm me if you have a spot or need some help on your boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll let you know if I hear of anyone needing an extra hand


----------



## kmo (Aug 23, 2010)

Harris, I got two really good options I'm working on. shoot me a PM or text me back from my number that Woody gave you today.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Ttt...I can hold a brush.


----------

